# Favorite meals with Red Snapper



## Shadowchef (Sep 28, 2007)

What type of meals do you like to prepare with Red Snapper?


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

Red Snapper is awesome! One of my favorite fish! Growing up in Mobile, my grandfather was a Captain for a shipyard that would transport workers to and from the oil rigs in the Gulf of Mexico. He’d be at sea for two weeks, home for one. 

During their “down time” at sea, they would all fish. Most of the fish they caught got sold on the docks when they pulled into harbor. People knew they would be brining in fresh deep sea catches, and would line up and wait for the boats on "dock day". It was a great way for crewmen to make some extra cash. My grandfather sold some of his catch as well, especially if the freezer was well stocked. I remember days when he would come home with one of those huge styrofoam ice coolers (about the size of a small loveseat in length) filled with snapper of all sizes packed in ice. I remember one trip he only brought back two snappers……both of them were just over 3 feet long!

We had it 100 ways from Sunday. I love it fried as a filet or as a nugget. It’s great broiled with lemon and pepper. It’s good grilled or smoked. It’s truly a versatile and flavorful fish…..but I don’t know that I would make a soup out of it simply because I enjoy the fish by itself so much. 

And I am now Jonesing for some red snapper……..…thanks a lot! 

*Uncle Bob:* If you’re reading this, the shipyard was John E. Graham in Bayou La Batre. Ever heard of it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

ShawdowChef....

I love snapper anyway you can imagine. One of my fondest memories was a whole fish that was baked and filled with a dressing that had other seafood goodies in it. The recipe is in a safe deposit box. I'll see if I can retrieve it. 

*Kelton*  I think I have seen the sign off I-10 to Bayou La Batre but have never been there. I spent alot of time on Bayou Pierre running trot lines however. Ever heard of it??


----------



## keltin (Sep 28, 2007)

*Uncle Bob:* I’ve run many a trot line in my day, and down there, hooooooo-Ya, the bayou is the bayou! I don’ t know the area of which you speak, but it sounds great to me!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

keltin said:


> *Uncle Bob:* I’ve run many a trot line in my day, and down there, hooooooo-Ya, the bayou is the bayou! I don’ t know the area of which you speak, but it sounds great to me!


 
Actually, it's just down the road from my house here in Mississippi!


----------



## Caine (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackend with red beans and rice, or batterd and deep fried with steak fries. Of course, I am in California, so I'm talking about Pacific red snapper, which is a different species than the red snapper available on the east coast.


----------



## Clienta (Sep 29, 2007)

We have had snapper twice in the last week for dinner. Once I sauteed it with olive oil, lime, cilantro & s&p. Then served it on warm corn tortillas with onions, cabbage, guacamole, lime & salsa verde (salsa made from tomatillo, avocado, cilantro & serrano pepper). The second snapper dinner was blackened snapper panini's with spinach, roasted red pepper, onion, tomato, muenster cheese & Emeril's essence mayo on sundried tomato bread.

We also use snapper with a lot of Thai recipes....red curry, green curry, spicy peanut sauce. Enjoy!!


----------

